# Woodmaster and Cincinnati Fan Dust Collection Blower



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

A ways back I stumbled across a thread in another forum that intrigued me. The thread is here: https://forestryforum.com/board/index.php?topic=96516.0. Given that all of the dust collectors I see talked about in wood woodworking forums all appear to be Asian made, the fact that the one in the thread is reportedly a 100% US made blower caught my interest.

This got me thinking, are their any US companies actually making their core dust collection motor and blower components in the US? What about Oneida? ClearVue?

I did some looking around and stumbled on a industrial manufacturer right in my back yard (Cincinnati Fan) that makes industrial blowers that look very similar to the one referenced in the other forum. That also got me wondering if Cincinnati Fan is actually the OEM of the Woodmaster units.

So my questions are: 

Does anyone own and use either a WoodMaster or Cincinnati Fan dust collection blower? If so, please share your experience.

Who among you owns a late model dust collection motor and blower that you know is 100% US made, what brand is it, and how is its quality?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a Granger 12" fan with a 3hp. Dayton motor, I don't know where they were actually manufactured. The Cyclone is a 15yo. Oneida, i think it was made in USA and the filters are Wynn.
HErb


----------



## Woodworker3 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi,
Years ago I picked up two of these blowers made by Cincinnati fan at a metal working shop going out of business. I gave $10 for each since the guy said the motors were shot. I replaced the bearings in the motors and have used them for years in the shop. Cincinnati fan has been around a long time and makes industrial motor blowers of all sizes. American made but very expensive. I did exactly what this did but have one dedicated to the miter saw alone since it is such a dust maker. If you ever find a surplus blower by this company snatch it up. The CFM is not as high as one for the whole shop but quite adequate for one or two tools.


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

mbrun said:


> Does anyone own and use either a WoodMaster or Cincinnati Fan dust collection blower? If so, please share your experience.


I have a 2HP 3PH Cincinnati blower that came from a Model 200S

I'm currently working on setting up a cyclone dust collector with the blower section. 
I don't really have much experience with it yet, But I can say the blower unit seems to be made good! 

I did test run it with just a short 6" dia. section of duct-work & it seemed to have a lot of power!
It was fairly loud without any filter and the exhaust actually blew a few items off a shelf that was about 8 feet away. 

The impeller is a nice solid cast aluminum piece which looks to have been machined & balanced from the back side. 

























The blower housing is pretty heavy gauge metal & it has a curved outer design which I would imagine helps with the air flow.

































Doug


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

One Quick suggestion is to be sure to set it up to suck out of the cyclone and blow into the filter. I set up my first shop where the fan sucked straight out of the duct and blew into the cyclone. If I accidentally sucked up a nail or screw or rag, or can of 3&1 oil, I could hear it hit the fan. Not good, by sucking through the cyclone any thing other than chips drops out before the air gets to the fan impeller thus saving you gray hair as to what might be hitting the impeller.
Just saying,
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

dwall174 said:


> I have a 2HP 3PH Cincinnati blower that came from a Model 200S
> 
> I'm currently working on setting up a cyclone dust collector with the blower section.
> I don't really have much experience with it yet, But I can say the blower unit seems to be made good!
> ...


That's called a volute casing and it develops pressure in the wide part instead of the narrow part interestingly enough. In the last picture with the impeller sitting on the casing the impeller would have to turn counterclockwise to work. Sometimes they are marked for rotation but not always.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> One Quick suggestion is to be sure to set it up to suck out of the cyclone and blow into the filter. I set up my first shop where the fan sucked straight out of the duct and blew into the cyclone. If I accidentally sucked up a nail or screw or rag, or can of 3&1 oil, I could hear it hit the fan. Not good, by sucking through the cyclone any thing other than chips drops out before the air gets to the fan impeller thus saving you gray hair as to what might be hitting the impeller.
> Just saying,
> Herb


metal hitting the impeller may generate/cause sparks that could start a delayed sawdust fire....
then you will have some next level problems on your hands...


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> In the last picture with the impeller sitting on the casing the impeller would have to turn counterclockwise to work.


Yeah that's one thing sort of odd with the Cincinnati models! 
Most of the import collectors like the Grizzly, Shop Fox, Jet, & Harbor Freight are set-up with blower motors running "clockwise" 

Also the commonly available "Dust Deputy" cyclones all have a "Right-Hand" inlet that's designed to work with the blower motor running clockwise.

There is a guy on E-Bay that sells cyclones with a "Left-Hand" inlet, But I'm going to try making one myself first. :moil:

Here's a pic of the e-bay set-up with a Cincinnati style blower.

Doug


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

A relative of mine bought one of those midsized welded cyclones off ebay and really likes it. He has height restrictions in his shop and needed one that wasn't so tall.
Herb


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

Boy, you can really tell the difference between a product designed for “the consumer” versus one geared towards industry. All smoke and mirrors on the consumer side, and material facts for industry. Interesting how specs on this portable unit include fan performance curves, and declaration that values given include the bag, clean drum and 5’ of hose. It is a shame the facts are hidden on the consumer products.

The impeller on 200S looks seriously heavy duty, and in great shape. How did you come to own it? E-Bay? Craigslist?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

mbrun said:


> How did you come to own it?


I got it from Craigslist a few years ago for $100! 
It didn't have a dust bag & the bottom of the drum was rusted out, But I mainly wanted It for the blower. 

The blower has been stored under my workbench for close to two years, I'm finally getting around to working on the cyclone section. 

Doug


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

I obtained a quote from a CF reseller for a 3HP version of one of their High Pressure PB series fans. Price was $1515+


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

